# Quelqu'un a déjà démonté un eMac ?



## kertruc (12 Mai 2004)

Salut
Je viens d'acheter un graveur combo pour mon eMac 800Cd...
J'ai la doc pour le démontage, mais j'ai une petite trouille de dernière minute...
Autant démonter un iMac G3 était un jeu d'enfant, autant démonter un eMac a l'air coton... quelqu'un s'est déjà lancé dans l'aventure ?
Des conseils ?


----------



## kertruc (12 Mai 2004)

Autre question : il va être reconnu par les iApps ou il faut que je le flashe ??

J'ai pris ce  modèle


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2004)

S'il est encore sous garantie j'hésiterais à effectuer des manips qui ne sont pas dans le manuel... Déjà que pour la mémoire ils recommandent de faire appel à un technicien agréé !

J'ai apperçu le fon du drive en enlevant la trappe : il est en dessous mais je ne vois pas où le démonter...


----------



## kertruc (12 Mai 2004)

Je me lance quand même... je l'ai payé 449 le 800CD...
Et puis j'en ai marre d'avoir un FW externe...
J'en profite pour changer le DD pour un plus rapide...
Je voulais faire aussi l'overclock, mais j'ai pas le bon processeur... (et puis la vrai raison, c'est que c'est très très au dessus de mes compétences 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

De plus je vais essayer de pas faire de marque, histoire de pas perdre la garantie...
Vivons dangereusement...


----------



## Apca (12 Mai 2004)

Salut, 

Moi aussi je mettrai bien un Super drive (le pionner 107) dans mon emac.
Mais au niveau surchauffe, il ne risque rien a ce niveau la ?


----------



## kertruc (12 Mai 2004)

Je ne pense pas que ça fasse de différence...

J'ai failli acheter un 107D et puis, j'ai finalement opté pour un combo...
Je l'ai payé 37 rue Mongallet... 
Le graveur de DVD, ce sera dans le prochain Mac...

J'aurais pas le temps de le faire ce soir, mais je vous raconte...

Si quelqu'un qui l'a fait pouvait me rassurer...


----------



## Apca (12 Mai 2004)

Tien moi au courant en tout cas oui ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Par le forum ou par mail, ce serait sympa.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Car ca me tente bien, mais il faut demonter plein de truc.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2004)

En tous cas, c'est vrai que c'est vraiment dommage qu'il y ait régression de ce coté là par rapport à l'imacG3... Y aurrait-il eu trop d'abus ? Qu'est-ce que ça coutait de faire pareil


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Mai 2004)

FredericMoreau a dit:
			
		

> S'il est encore sous garantie j'hésiterais à effectuer des manips qui ne sont pas dans le manuel... Déjà que pour la mémoire ils recommandent de faire appel à un technicien agréé !
> 
> J'ai apperçu le fon du drive en enlevant la trappe : il est en dessous mais je ne vois pas où le démonter...



faut pas exagerer  Frederic!j'ai ajouté moi meme les 256 Mo puis les 512 Mo dans mon eMac ,c'esst tout simple!et je ne suis pas technicien!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2004)

Oui, moi aussi, ne t'inquiètes pas, mais c'est ce qui est marqué dans le manuel ! Mes 1go vont très bien, merci !


----------



## Aurélien (13 Mai 2004)

kernnac a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> Je viens d'acheter un graveur combo pour mon eMac 800Cd...
> J'ai la doc pour le démontage, mais j'ai une petite trouille de dernière minute...
> Autant démonter un iMac G3 était un jeu d'enfant, autant démonter un eMac a l'air coton... quelqu'un s'est déjà lancé dans l'aventure ?
> Des conseils ?



Est-ce que tu pourrais balancer le lien ou sinon m'envoyer par mail la doc pour le démontage stp ?
En fait j'aimerais bien changer le DD 40Go qui tourne à 2 à l'heure de mon emac 1,25 par un pitit 160 Maxtor kivavit. Je pense que si c'est bien fait ça craint pas trop pour la garantie.
Merci d'avance  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon pour le choix de ton graveur, il n'est pas spécifié sa compatibilité avec Mac OS. Seulement win98 2000 et XP


----------



## Apca (13 Mai 2004)

Et est-ce que le graveur pionner 107D était bien reconnu par toute les applications, finder,....?


----------



## Tiobiloute (13 Mai 2004)

Je crois que c'est celui là qui est dans le PM G5


----------



## Helloyou (13 Mai 2004)

J'ai démonté mon eMac 700 pour d'abord changer le disque dur 5400 trs par un de même capacité mais en 7200 trs, puis j'y ai incorporé un graveur de DVD-R Pioneer 104, puis j'ai à nouveau changé le disque dur pour un 120 Go 7200 trs.

Pour plus d'infos, me contacter par mail.

A +.


----------



## Apca (13 Mai 2004)

Et lors du démontage, pas trop eu de difficulté ?(endroit délicat,... ?)


----------



## kertruc (13 Mai 2004)

Quelqu'un sait ou je peux trouver de quoi le dézoner avant de l'installer ?


----------



## Helloyou (14 Mai 2004)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Et lors du démontage, pas trop eu de difficulté ?(endroit délicat,... ?)



Il faut prendre son temps et suivre la doc pour le démontage, sinon tout va bien.


----------



## Helloyou (14 Mai 2004)

kernnac a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un sait ou je peux trouver de quoi le dézoner avant de l'installer ?



Pour l'instant, j'ai trouvé cet utilitaire, mais il faut d'abord l'installer dans un PC pour le dézoner.

Je ne sais pas si il existe un soft pour Mac.


----------



## Aurélien (17 Mai 2004)

Alors ce démontage ça en est où ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Au fait j'ai pas reçu la doc que tu devais m'envoyer


----------



## kertruc (18 Mai 2004)

J'attends de récupérer un disque dur que j'ai prêté, histoire de faire tout d'un coup... je vais mettre un Seagate 80 Go...
Crois bien que ça ne m'amuse pas de regarder mon combo dans son plastique... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sinon, pour la doc, je l'ai envoyé mais ça rentrait pas dans ta boite... (ça pèse 8Mo ce truc...).
Je dois récupérer mon DD demain... je vous tiens au courant... si j'arrive à me faire prêter un APN, je ferai des photos


----------



## Aurélien (18 Mai 2004)

cool je suis impatient de savoir si c'est une opération jouable ou super prise de tête  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Pour la doc tu peux peut-être la zipper ou l'envoyer en plusieurs fois ? (normalement en 2x ça devrait passer ss prob)
A trés bientôt et surtout bonne chance


----------



## Apca (18 Mai 2004)

Salut,

Je vais aussi mettre un superdrive dans mon emac, et j'attends avec impatience tes commentaire a propos du démontage. Je suis aussi très interresser par de la doc si tu en a pour le démontage (tu peut me l'envoyer par mail) si ca ne te dérange pas. En tous cas, tient nous au courant et bonne chance. J'espère qu'il ne sentira rien lors de l'operation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A +


----------



## rezba (18 Mai 2004)

côté démontage,  ça  et  ça , ce n'est pas suffisant ?


----------



## Apca (18 Mai 2004)

Si, merci, j'avais deja ca. Mais j'aurai préférer en francais, enfin, on se contente de ce qu'on a !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci quands même


----------



## rezba (18 Mai 2004)

Et les photos, elles sont en anglais ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, tournevis, ça se dit  "screwdriver"...


----------



## kertruc (18 Mai 2004)

la diffusion des ces documents elle interdite


----------



## Apca (18 Mai 2004)

Oui, elle sont en anglais j'ai vu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Non, mais ca m'aurai aider aussi du texte, mais ca ira, j'attends que kernnac me dise comment ca c'est passer, et puis je pense me lancer aussi. (pas par la fenêtre, mais me lancer dans l'opération 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## kertruc (19 Mai 2004)

kernnac a dit:
			
		

> la diffusion des ces documents elle interdite



Désolé, je savais pas...


----------



## kertruc (22 Mai 2004)

Ça y est j'ai opéré la bête...

Pour changer le lecteur optique c'est super simple, quelque vis de rien du tout...

Par contre pour le disque dur ça m'a paru un peu compliqué, donc j'ai pas tenté le coup...

Le combo Liteon est reconnu nickel par le système...

Je suis content


----------



## kitetrip (22 Mai 2004)

Preuve qu'on peut toujours faire de la bidouille sur un Mac... et quelques économies !


----------



## Apca (22 Mai 2004)

Exellent, merci de m'avoir  tenu au courant.


----------



## Aurélien (23 Mai 2004)

kernnac a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est j'ai opéré la bête...
> 
> Pour changer le lecteur optique c'est super simple, quelque vis de rien du tout...
> 
> ...



Ah bon le DD c'est compliqué  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...Boah j'essaierai qd même un de ces jours,


----------

